# Getting Started?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Hey all, a buddy of mine wants me to get into ice fishing with him. And I'm honestly intrigued by the thought of hitting the hard water because it's the one type of fishing I have yet to do. So my question is what is a basic but reliable set up for crappie and saugeye? Our plan is to hit a few ponds just to get comfortable then eventually over time ease our way onto lakes such as Indian. Also what are so go-to ice lures? Sorry for the questions we just have no idea where to even start. 
P.S a flasher is out of the question for now lol poor college kid


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

First thing is to watch the video in the "Falling thru the ice" sticky at the top of this forum. Then go thru the "Tips and tricks for ice fishing" sticky just below it. Lots of good info. there. Also search thru some of the old threads on basic safety equipment that you should have.

Safety should be you're first concern. Best to find someone experienced on the ice in you're area to tag along with at least for a time or two. Acknowledging that you and your buddy have no idea where to even start is a good beginning.

A minnow on a #6 or #4 gold hook 6" or so below a split shot can be good for crappie.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Best advice, follow a fat guy. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I would definitely suggest going out with a vet. Reading the ice is no different then any other type of terrain.

Lure wise... Teardrop jigs, Swedish pimples, jigging rapalas.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ask Questions.
Watch Videos.
Continue wanting to learn.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

first you will need a spud bar an a set of picks . watch safty videos. cann't catch fish if your swimming.:C


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I started with a spud bar beating holes through 6+" of ice and a 9 dollar schooley rod and a bucket. By the end of the season I had a few more home made poles and a home built shanty.The greatest investment so far was an auger. Ice fishermen are a great community and I'm sure plenty of people would be willing to show you the ropes. I've had complete strangers drill me holes, lend equipment rods lures, Show me how a Vex works hell even feed me and keep me warm while out there. Thats just something you don't see on open water.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

lovin life said:


> Best advice, follow a fat guy.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



(Or GAL!) 
Look on craigslist(or in ogf Marketplace) for something you can afford to drill a hole. Any auger (with sharp blades!) will work. Common beginner mistakes: 
Do Not Drop blades hard onto the ice to start your hole(will turn the sharp edge up-won't drill snot), carefully place it on the ice then start drilling! If using a "spud bar" to chop your hole, do it far enough from others that the pounding will not bother their fishing(don't make the hole too big as others could step thru! ~8"dia. is good.) For heaven's sake, don't use an ax! Get something to scoop out the ice chips.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree with c. j. stone. Look for a used auger. You can use a spud bar to make your holes but if you move 4 or 5 times it can get very tiring. A auger makes it much easier to make your holes. Ice scoopers are pretty cheap, but look for a metal one. I don't think the plastic ones will last as long as the metal ones. I still have my original metal ice scooper that I bought 40 years ago. When my buddy and I started ice fishing in the early 70's we used a spud bar to make our holes, but after a couple trips we each bought a auger. I still use that same auger. I check Ebay a lot and have got some pretty good deals on new auger blades. If you are fishing for crappie or bluegill ice jigs tipped with waxworms, maggots or a small minnow should do the trick. Light line works best in the winter. I use 2lb. test for bluegill and crappie.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Where most beginners make mistakes is their clothing. If you are shivering like a dog trying to pass a razor blade you will not enjoy any ice fishing trip. Buy cold weather clothing designed with ice fishing in mind. Next is boots. The most economic solution is also the best one. US issue ECWG boots also referred to as Mickey Mouse boots.

If you do not care for ice fishing clothing and boots would be an easy sale. Probably won't break even but might limit expenditure to minimum. Make sure you have some kind of cleats on boots also. Bare ice can be awful hard to walk on without falling. Banging head on ice is not a pleasure. You won't believe how fast your feet can shoot out from underneath you. I screw in a few sheet metal screw into lugs of boot.

Dressed properly and exercising reasonable safety precautions you will find out what us icers love about it.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep.... some very wise words from fellow gray beards. 

Listen, acknowledge, adhere and utilize such.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

goto Jammin Jigs their neon moon glow jigs are great also minnow & neon minnow are must haves along with an assortment of their tear drop jigs.Customjigs&spin have kick butt lures too like the demon spoon - Ant - & the Shrimpo jig. 1/64 - 1/8oz jigs {painted} work good with bait or with a plastic grub.The two smallest size jigging Rapalas also Swedish pimples are good to have & Northlands buck shot rattle spoon.The small little cleo spoons & acme kastmaster spoons are good.If you are not going on Lake Erie their is no need for an 8" auger, a 6" one will be fine for in-land waters. The 8" auger is needed for the large sz eyes in Erie!!! Flurocarbon leaders would be a good idea. Have fun / be safe


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Best advice, follow a fat guy.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Follow me. I'm the big guy in the cammo orange.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I tried using a chainsaw to make holes my first trip out on the ice....NOT A GOOD IDEA.

For just starting out you dont need much , a hand auger , a bucket , one or two rods , and whatever bait or lure you are gonna use. You can learn a lot watching ice fishing videos on youtube. You can spend as much or as little as you want but the more prepared you are the better your experience will be. 

Ive been using homemade rods up till now but just bought an actual ice rod to use this year , a stiff one for jigging and I can put a spring bobber on it for light bites. Ive been looking at a short ultra light rod and reel combo at dicks sporting goods , its a graphite rod and a decent reel for like $24 which is a good deal for a graphite rod with a good feel to it. It can be used as is on the ice or cut and modified a little shorter pretty easily. Im hoping to get one of those in the next week or two , the same rod/reel combo if sold specifically for ice fishing would probably cost atleast twice as much .....comparing it to some of the more expensive ones I just seen at bass pro.

And of course all the other replies from more experienced ice fisherman are the best.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

If u need stuff, I'll cut u a deal on a hand auger, rod,line, lures.


----------

